# Anyone transferred to Bristol from IVF Wales?



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

Hi everyone, I have today had a call from IVF Wales asking if we would like to transfer to BCRM.  I was wondering if anyone else has been offered this  and what was your decision and why?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

Hey hun. We spoke via pm.
This has come around maining because nhs funding was pulled away from lwc back in april as the goverment thoughgt building another clinic would be wise (bonkers) anyway the neath port talbot clinic isn't up and running and won't be until next year. This has added massive pressure to ivf wales who haven't got the factilitles , staff to accomadate this amount of cycles. Its totally madness and down to the welsh assembly not ivf wales.

I am currently searching for patients in this very position to talk on camera to the bbc as they want to report this on the news.


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I decided to go ahead and transfer I just hope and pray this is the right decision.


----------



## ceri.b. (Mar 13, 2011)

I am also transferring to Bristol, we have been waiting since may this year to hear when we will be starting our second cycle, was supposed to be June, been waiting patiently ringing constantly and each time been told the same....they don't know when they don't this or that just that the welsh assembly haven't put through the funding, I'm hoping transferring to Bristol was the right thing to. Ivf wales say you could be waiting longer than April next year or maybe even longer, I just hope we have made the right decision


----------



## sam84 (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, 
I received a letter yesterday giving me an appointment in Neath Port Talbot Hospital in 2 weeks and the forms that came with the appointment letter are for Bristol NHS, so I can only assume I am also being transfered to Bristol. I have been on the waiting list for 19 months so dont really want to wait any longer, but I am starting a new job soon and dont want to take advantage of the new employers. When having IUI's I was having numerous scans every week, I assume IVF is going to be the same if not more so could make going to Bristol very difficult. It is such a hard decision to make. Can anyone tell me if we transfer to bristol will we have to go up there every time a scan is to be done?
Thanks
Sam


----------



## Poppy33 (Sep 28, 2012)

Hi Sam.  I've only just joined this site so it's all a bit new to me.  We have also waited 19 months for IVF and had our first appt last week.  We were told that all the scans would be in NPT and we would only have 3 appts in Bristol (SA, egg collection and embryo transfer).  You've probably had your appt now.  Hope it went well xx


----------

